# Your guess is as good as mine!



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Super cute ducklings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! From TSC?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I love me some baby duckies!!!! So cute! Aren't they all Pekins?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I forgot to add, I LOVE your green bathtub! I have a vintage (1960's) crushed velvet shower curtain almost that color.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> I love me some baby duckies!!!! So cute! Aren't they all Pekins?


I have no idea! We got them at TSC and there was no info. We asked the employee and she said she didn't know. They are super sweet though!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

They look wonderful!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I love my ducks - I have cayuga, Kakhi Campbell and Blue Swedish


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am sure you know what pekins look like but here is my sweet Sandy... mostly because I think he's the cutest thing ever. He's (obviously) a crested pekin. Just a normal pekin with a pompadour. I bet your babies are getting so big. It always amazes me how fast they grow!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

I am shocked at how fast they grow!! I’ve noticed that two have a very light pink bill while the others have yellow. Is this a normal variation? Also two others have VERY turned in legs, they can’t run as well as the others. My daughters have decided they will be their “special” ducks!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Do the two that have the pink bill tend to stand more upright than the others? Our tractor supply had some with a pink bill, as well. I have never seen that in a pekin and those seemed more upright (though maybe I was just looking for something different?) And I was thinking they could be runner ducks?

Thaty makes me happy that the special ducks will be so loved and cherished.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

The two with the pink bills are the fastest and a bit bigger than the others. Yes we got them at TSC. We were only going to get 6 but the girl begged us to take the last two. In NY you can’t buy any less than six by law, so I didn’t want to see anything bad happen to the last two.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Hopefully someone with a bit more duck knowledge will chime in but I would say they are definitely something different from the others. I have only had pekins so don't have experience with the others. Runner ducks, when grown, stand really straight and tall (it looks so cute) so that's why the more upright stance with the ones here made me think that could be it. 

We have to buy 6 chickens but only 2 ducks here in Texas. Unfortunately, that's what I did last year and a dog killed Sandy's partner so he's alone. Now I am scrambling around trying to find him an available female friend so he will stop thinking my hens should be his girlfriends.


----------

